# The 50g - decor round 1



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

This is my current scheme for the 50. I may change things a bit... get a bigger piece of slate to make a larger cave for the bottom. Plus, I still have a large piece of driftwood that I need to prepare. Three of the plants in the tank are real, the rest are silk or plastic. I installed my new penguin 350b today, and stuck in some used filter floss from my established 5g, along with some Seachem Stability. There's also one small bubblestone and a corner filter.

There are 8 rasboras holding down the fort, and I will be monitoring the parameters closely and putting in fresh "squeezings" from my other filter daily. I hope to have this baby cycled in a week or two!

Here's my first attempt at aquascaping a bigger tank.









Edited to add: The rasboras have been schooling back and forth across the tank, practically nonstop. They also seem to get a kick out of swimming right through the bubbles. They are great little fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

looks good. You'll like the rasboras. the first ones i had for my 20 gallon liked to swim through my bubble wayy all day...lol


----------

